# AHCI Modus aktivieren bei Asus M3N78 Pro Motherboard



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Supertalent Ultradrive GX SSD gekauft und würde gerne Trim nutzen

Die Firmware ist aktuell und Unterstützt Trim (Geprüft mit  CrystalDiskInfo).

Außerdem verwende ich Win 7 was ja auch Trim unterstützt.

Aber ich hab gelesen, dass ich noch den AHCI Modus im Bios vom Motherboard aktivieren muss. Als ich dann aber bei meinem Board im Bios nachgeschaut hab, war da nichts mit AHCI Modus oder sowas ähnlichem. Wie kann ich das einstellen?

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen? Wäre nett denn Trim ist ja für die SSD relativ wichtig.

PS: Mein System: Mainboard: Asus M3N78 Pro,  Prozessor: Amd Phenom X4 9850 2.5GHz (Stromfresser), Grafikkarte: Nvidia  Gefore GTX260 896MB, Arbeitspeicher: 2x2 GB DDR2 Corsair, Betriebssystem Win  7 Home Premium 64Bit


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (16. Februar 2010)

Du musst unter Advanced gucken da gibts irgendwo..ehm onboard devices oder onboard storage devices...ich guck mal nach..

mein bios sollte deinem sehr ähnlich sein und bei mir isses unter advanced/ onboard device configuration/ mcp storage config -> sata operation mode - ahci einstellen


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. Februar 2010)

Kannst du noch einen Screenshot vom Advanced-Menü posten?

EDIT: siehe vorheriger Post


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

Ja kein problem ich stell gleich mal nen bild davon rein.
Kleinen Moment bitte.


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

So die Screenshots seht ihr ja. Nachdem ich den AHCI Modus allerdings aktiviert hatte ist der Rechner nicht mehr hochgefahren (Windows konnte nicht mehr starten)! Deshalb hab ich dann erstmal wieder den IDE eingestellt. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Neuinstallation?

Und noch was: Nach dem ich letztens das Bios vom Mainboard aktualisiert habe läuft mein CPU Kühler deutlich schneller und ist gut hörbar. Das nervt! Wie kriege ich den wieder leiser, ohne das dabei allerdings der Prozessor überhitzt (vorher gings ja auch ihrgendwie)?

Schonmal vielen Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. Februar 2010)

Korrekt.. hätte man dir vorher sagen müssen *sry* 

Eine nachträgliche Umstellung auf AHCI ist ebenfalls möglich -> einfach mal googeln..

Wenn es natürlich eh mal wieder an der Zeit wäre, Windows neu aufzusetzen, dann hau Windows runter, stell dann auf AHCI um und installier die ganze Schoose neu


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

Nee da ich die SSD ganz neu hab ist das betreibssystem gerade est installiert worden. Ich schau mal bei google nach. 
Weiß du denn was zu dem CPU-Lüfter?


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. Februar 2010)

Ähm.. guck mal ob du i-wo im BIOS Hardware-Monitor findest.. dort müsstest du die Lüfter-Einstellungen anpassen können. Probier die verschiedenen doch einfach mal durch und schaue, wie sich die Lautstärke verändert.


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

OK werde ich mal nachschauen.
Aber jetzt hab ich es erstmal geschaft AHCI zu aktivieren und windows zu starten! Kann ich jetzt noch kontrollieren ob Trim jetzt auch wirklich funktioniert? (außer mit dem Befehl_ fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify _denn der zeigt ja nur an ob windows 7 dazu bereit ist, das hat ja vorher bei mir auch schon funktioniert)


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

Den Lüfter hab ich jetzt auch leiser (hoffentlich geht der prozessor nicht durch).
Weißt du vielleicht nen programm mit dem ich die CPU Temperatur messen kann?


----------



## spiderloui (9. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, der letzte Beitrag ist ja schon länger her, wollte dennoch probieren ob vielleicht einer helfen kann 

Und zwar ich habe ein anderes Board ASUS P5Q PRO aber das selbe Problem: wenn ich AHCI-Modus aktiwiere dann fährt mein Win7  nicht hoch.

@Krabbat
Wie hast du es denn hingekriegt? Hast ja leider den Lösungsweg nicht rein geschrieben. Habe schon 2 Tage gegooglet aber iwie kommt nichts passendes raus.
Danke im Voraus. 

Edit:
Es ist schon ein wenig peinlich  , aber ich habe es auch hin gekriegt.
@AltesKadaver   Habe einfach deinen Text als Suche benutzt: AHCI nachträglich umstellen. Enfach klasse. Danke sehr


----------

